# FRIDAY'S PIX OR FRIDAY'S PICS



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

This is my life for the duration of this year probably. Hopefully the rain will stay distant and make for a quick completion. The idea of 6-10's isn't very appealing to me. Gotta go ya'll. Have a good Friday. B&P


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tater and his first show ever. Everything borrowed. He did Great!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

2 cherry burls
1 KOA
on Classic design

Photo taken on a black piece of glass outdoors to catch the reflection of the sky


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

A couple more


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hog*

One of the 13 hogs shot opening weekend


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My son and I hit up the Paluxy river last weekend. Theres lots of fossilized dinosaur tracks along the banks and in the shallow water. Fascinating, really. These particular ones were meat eaters. How would you like to run across one of these on the way to the blind in the dark?


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

gun hobby only consist of one fire arm


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Pics*

Pic 1 my attempt to fillet my finger tip !! OUCH

Pic 2 nice whisky dent (scratch) on the brand new Zuki

Pic 3 the good life on Rayburn, lake house/deer lease ! 


Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

My youngest.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kung-Fu Chicken*

and wife with her big bass.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*When the Sun goes down*

This time of year when the Sun goes down you better have some extra clothes. Gettin' chilly.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

Couple of pics of my girl Charlotte, she is sneezing in one, perfect timing.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*More from the duck blind*

Ringers coming in for a landing. These guys don't taste very good so they get a free pass.









I thought this was cool, with the focus on the handler for once instead of the dog. His eyes make the pic.









My first banded bird, and a mallard to boot! This guy was banded in the Northwest Territories, Canada on 8/22/10 - meaning he traveled 2700+ miles in 84 days. Even for a duck that seems like alot to me!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

1: Ground Zero Ny, NY
2: Morning Light on Toledo Bend
3: Sunrise
4: Sunset
5: My "Squirrel Girl"


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Columbia vs Sinton last Friday night. TD catch by Brad Swanks to put us up 7-0.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My 3 y/o daughter went to the deer lease with her Paw-Paw and Granny opening weekend!


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

1. Baby Girl and Daddy with her first catfish.
2. Galveston, summer 2010
3. Backstraps!

First try at posting pics!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Little Friends at Lackland Airfest























































More pics here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157625214402747/show/


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Teddy Bears 2 for a Hundred*


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Tub, Tile, and valve replaced
Sewer gas in building, problem found
Bank of America, maybe new business profile
Stuck


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. My Moms poker dog ******
2. I accidentally opened a UPS package that had one of my Xmas presents








3. Window sticker for my Dad and for the boat. Thats a silhouette of a fishing pic of him


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Costa Rican Rooster...

AnchorBoy/Coverboy 5 lb'er last weekend

Sunday Morning in West Matty


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunday view from the blind, me, and headed in

Monday one of my Sienna Members/students invited me down to Bay Flats Lodge in Seadrift, first class operation from top to bottom


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

*reds*

dinner for a week for 6


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

My niece got married Sunday. Of course I got nominated to shoot the whole thing. It turned out great I think, They got married at Kemah Gardens in Kemah.


----------



## BeginnerzLuk (Jun 2, 2005)

Oldest daughter with a buck I shot opening weekend.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Duck Hunting Last Year
Director's Club at the Rodeo
Vail 
Chilifest w/ Dwight Yoakum


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

-My brother and his friend filling a feeder
-Nice view at the ranch
-My little visitor in the stand opening weekend


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Duck Hunting Last Year
> Director's Club at the Rodeo
> Vail
> Chilifest w/ Dwight Yoakum


Boy Dwight needs to rethink the skin-tight jeans look. He got a little muffintop/camel toe action going.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Got this in yesterday, Been wearing it all day yesterday and today. It's is the most comfortable holster I have ever had.


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

Houston Outreach








One of my students in Korea..the cutest little girls ever 








My kiddos at Habitat for Humanity


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Just back a few days ago from our Semi-Annual Sail Down Island spent a long time on Anegada helping clean up from the Hurricain and sort of celebrating 27 years of marrage...


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Friday Pics...*

1. Rack from the 5/ 6 point (which ever way you want to look at it, he broke off one of his points) I shot last weekend

2. Some Buddies of mine eyeballing my rack :rotfl:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*Cape Royale Wildlife*

Mama Red Fox
Red Fox pups
Various Bucks


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

As someone that has no interest in hunting ... looks like the deer population is doing well!

Disclaimer:
I mean that in the ... lots of nice pics of nice looking deer being taken. Nothing more. Nothing else.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Foxsnap me one of those Red Fox pups...

Very cool picture; don't see that very often.

TH


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Bottom Finder said:


> Boy Dwight needs to rethink the skin-tight jeans look. He got a little muffintop/camel toe action going.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Some ape pics


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*pics*

A few...

1. Nice 6lber last week. One of 10 fish over 4lbs that day.

2. My bud T-roy with another nice fish from last week.

3. An ugly site as a boater on a bay like Trinity.

4. Our waitress got a VERY nice tip when she took an aggressive appoach to keeping my tea glass full. lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

A few redfish shots from past week...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That is an awesome pic of the front moving in over the bay. Also, it that Brett Farve in the last pic? LOL JK


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

With this cooler weather, I thought mosquito season was over.
Someone didn't think so.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Wednesday night steak night at the Pier 57 Restaurant across the swing bridge in Sargent...EXCELLENT!

Thursday night lasagna night...same place! 

Charlies table shrimp

Late evening ops!


----------

